# Help find post?



## restoration101 (Apr 29, 2011)

I am looking for a post that named companies or insurance companies that accepted vendors. I think one of them was a major company that passes on claims to vendors, they seem to be connected with the insurance companies.


Thanks


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Why don't you use the search option in RoofingTalk and find the post?
_____________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

